# “Get a real job”



## SOmoe (Feb 26, 2020)

Why do people act like being an independent contractor means you that you can’t complain about Uber’s business practices? Yes there are other options of companies to work for, yes there are hourly jobs, but that doesn’t negate the fact that airing out inconsistencies could potentially benefit them in the long run. Realizing you’re not the “only one” noticing issues could lead to change, advice on ways to avoid the issue, and hell the good ol’ feeling of getting it off your chest. 

P.S. I make more per hour with this “fake” job than most folks with “real jobs”


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

SOmoe said:


> Why do people act like being an independent contractor means you that you can't complain about Uber's business practices? Yes there are other options of companies to work for, yes there are hourly jobs, but that doesn't negate the fact that airing out inconsistencies could potentially benefit them in the long run. Realizing you're not the "only one" noticing issues could lead to change, advice on ways to avoid the issue, and hell the good ol' feeling of getting it off your chest.
> 
> P.S. I make more per hour with this "fake" job than most folks with "real jobs"


Same reason as most of the other ways they act: arrogance, chauvinism... you know, the usual brand of fine personal traits.


----------



## ConkeyCrack (Nov 19, 2019)

Enjoy your "fake" job while it lasts. Get ready for automated uber rides when things go back to "normal" This has been in the news for years and now the day is coming


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

ConkeyCrack said:


> Enjoy your "fake" job while it lasts. Get ready for automated uber rides when things go back to "normal" This has been in the news for years and now the day is coming


Seems unlikely, unless this lockdown is going to last 5 years. Self-driving Uber cars are a ways off, and Uber is laying off engineers right now.


----------



## SOmoe (Feb 26, 2020)

ConkeyCrack said:


> Enjoy your "fake" job while it lasts. Get ready for automated uber rides when things go back to "normal" This has been in the news for years and now the day is coming


It's called multiple income streams, but sure.

Also, this has been in the works for multiple years and it's still not even being tested with passengers yet. So, I got time.


----------



## dmoney155 (Jun 12, 2017)

SOmoe said:


> Why do people act like being an independent contractor means you that you can't complain about Uber's business practices? Yes there are other options of companies to work for, yes there are hourly jobs, but that doesn't negate the fact that airing out inconsistencies could potentially benefit them in the long run. Realizing you're not the "only one" noticing issues could lead to change, advice on ways to avoid the issue, and hell the good ol' feeling of getting it off your chest.
> 
> P.S. I make more per hour with this "fake" job than most folks with "real jobs"


Wait what?!, what issues? What complaints? This is bliss.


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

ConkeyCrack said:


> Enjoy your "fake" job while it lasts. Get ready for automated uber rides when things go back to "normal" This has been in the news for years and now the day is coming


You must be on crack. That it 10 years or more down the road and uber has been saying it for 5 years.


----------



## ConkeyCrack (Nov 19, 2019)

Jst1dreamr said:


> You must be on crack. That it 10 years or more down the road and uber has been saying it for 5 years.


Alot of uber drivers will be on crack once they lose their job to a robot


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

ConkeyCrack said:


> Enjoy your "fake" job while it lasts. Get ready for automated uber rides when things go back to "normal" This has been in the news for years and now the day is coming


ConkeyCrack you are in self quarantine for a reason, you ran your company down the drain, so stay in your time out and just know that when you order an Uber a self driving car is on the way...&#128521;


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

SOmoe said:


> Why do people act like being an independent contractor means you that you can't complain about Uber's business practices? Yes there are other options of companies to work for, yes there are hourly jobs, but that doesn't negate the fact that airing out inconsistencies could potentially benefit them in the long run. Realizing you're not the "only one" noticing issues could lead to change, advice on ways to avoid the issue, and hell the good ol' feeling of getting it off your chest.
> 
> P.S. I make more per hour with this "fake" job than most folks with "real jobs"


Based on the many many comments I've read on this website as well as other places, I can say that the hostility that some people display toward Uber "complainers" is not because the workers are supposedly "independent contractors"

Instead, there are other motivations...

Some are simply trolls looking for attention

Some are shills who work for Uber

Some are simply selfish "don't rock the boat" people who couldn't care less how many drivers Uber screws over as long as they themselves are doing OK.

Some are or have been business owners who have a hostile attitude toward workers

Some are right-wing political ideologues who view any type of labor activism as Marxism.

Some are libertarian ideologues who view attacks against Uber as an attack against the free enterprise system.

Some are Kool Aid drinkers/Stockholm Syndrome victims.

Some are a combination of the above

Some are simply asswipes.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Just don’t care. You don’t know these people. There just names on a website. Write what you have to say and move on .


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

SOmoe said:


> Why do people act like being an independent contractor means you that you can't complain about Uber's business practices? Yes there are other options of companies to work for, yes there are hourly jobs, but that doesn't negate the fact that airing out inconsistencies could potentially benefit them in the long run. Realizing you're not the "only one" noticing issues could lead to change, advice on ways to avoid the issue, and hell the good ol' feeling of getting it off your chest.
> 
> P.S. I make more per hour with this "fake" job than most folks with "real jobs"


Average wage in America is $60k with benefits. I'm gonna be lenient and only give benefits value at only $15k/year.

Thats roughly $75k for the average American middle class income. That's a lofty sum above what the average full time uber driver makes even before expenses are taken into account.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

SOmoe said:


> P.S. I make more per hour with this "fake" job than most folks with "real jobs"


&#128002;+&#128169;.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Average wage in America is $60k with benefits. I'm gonna be lenient and only give benefits value at only $15k/year.
> 
> Thats roughly $75k for the average American middle class income. That's a lofty sum above what the average full time uber driver makes even before expenses are taken into account.


Average, maybe. But you're including a large number of government and medical workers that make six figures, plus CEOs and others that throw the average off.

You probably are not making $60K + benefits in the USA for non-government jobs most of the time unless you have a job that requires a college degree.

Uber drivers IMO can get pretty median results:

The U.S. Census Bureau lists the annual median personal income at $31,099 in 2016.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> Average, maybe. But you're including a large number of government and medical workers that make six figures, plus CEOs and others that throw the average off.
> 
> You probably are not making $60K + benefits in the USA for non-government jobs most of the time unless you have a job that requires a college degree.
> 
> ...


Yea but the service industry minimum wagers weighs down the CEOs salaries.

$60k per year is a salary of someone with a trade. If you went to college to make $60k you took up a major everyone can do.



Trafficat said:


> Average, maybe. But you're including a large number of government and medical workers that make six figures, plus CEOs and others that throw the average off.
> 
> You probably are not making $60K + benefits in the USA for non-government jobs most of the time unless you have a job that requires a college degree.
> 
> ...


And yes I do make $60k+ benefits. Its nothing special, it's average. There are many posters here that far outstrip myself


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Yea but the service industry minimum wagers weighs down the CEOs salaries.
> 
> $60k per year is a salary of someone with a trade. If you went to college to make $60k you took up a major everyone can do.


Any college degree requires a sufficiently high intelligence that I'm going to go ahead and suggest that anyone who can get any college degree, is reasonably intelligent enough to do another one of a different type, IF they were sufficiently motivated to do so. Most lack the motivation to learn math. M.S. Mechanical Engineering here. First job I got after acquiring said degree started at $18.30 per hour and went up to $25/hr before I left around 2 years later.

I had a recruiter for a job recently contact me about a possible 2 year contract at $60K a year, which I probably would have tried for except I would have had to abandon important obligations that would have cost me thousands of dollars to do the interview (they were not flexible), where I most likely would have been rejected anyway.

Except in Silicon Valley, engineers do not tend to make 6 figures. And in Silicon Valley, a low 6 figure income is not very good. Cost of living there is very high. When people say $60K is a low income, I figure they are most likely from California.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> Any college degree requires a sufficiently high intelligence that I'm going to go ahead and suggest that anyone who can get any college degree, is reasonably intelligent enough to another one if they were sufficiently motivated to do so. Most lack the motivation to learn math. M.S. Mechanical Engineering here. First job I got after acquiring said degree started at $18.30 per hour and went up to $25/hr before I left around 2 years later.
> 
> I had a recruiter for a job recently contact me about a possible 2 year contract at $60K a year, which I probably would have tried for except I would have had to abandon important obligations that would have cost me thousands of dollars to do the interview (they were not flexible), where I most likely would have been rejected anyway.
> 
> Except in Silicon Valley, engineers do not tend to make 6 figures. And in Silicon Valley, a low 6 figure income is not very good. Cost of living there is very high.


I've met some really dumb people with degrees. Some work at the car wash... that Everest administration degree is toilet paper. Just saying &#129335;‍♂


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Average wage in America is $60k with benefits. I'm gonna be lenient and only give benefits value at only $15k/year.
> 
> Thats roughly $75k for the average American middle class income. That's a lofty sum above what the average full time uber driver makes even before expenses are taken into account.


You've confused mean with median. Sure, if you add up every salary of every American with an earned income, and then divide by the total # of salaries you added together, you might get $60k. But those billionaires and hundreds of thousands of millionaires really skew that towards a higher value.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

UberChiefPIT said:


> You've confused mean with median. Sure, if you add up every salary of every American with an earned income, and then divide by the total # of salaries you added together, you might get $60k. But those billionaires and hundreds of thousands of millionaires really skew that towards a higher value.
> 
> You need to find the median value here.


Who do you guys think have been buying $50k trucks and $200k-300k houses? It definitely isn't the guy only making $35k/year &#128514;


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Who do you guys think have been buying $50k trucks and $200k-300k houses? It definitely isn't the guy only making $35k/year &#128514;


You'd be surprised. I know people that make about that much and own both a $50K truck and a $200+K house. Of course, when they bought the house, the property value was less. And they have car loans and mortgages.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Who do you guys think have been buying $50k trucks and $200k-300k houses? It definitely isn't the guy only making $35k/year &#128514;


There's far fewer of those out there on the road than 2008 and older camrys and ricer civics. Do you even get out of the burbs, brah?


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> You'd be surprised. I know people that make about that much and own both a $50K truck and a $200+K house. Of course, when they bought the house, the property value was a lot less.


I didn't say own, I said buying.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> I didn't say own, I said buying.


With a car loan and a mortgage, you can buy anything. Drowning in debt, it is the American way. Remember, people who make only $30,000 a year often don't have massive amounts of student loan debt, so they have other avenues to bury themselves in debt.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

UberChiefPIT said:


> There's far fewer of those out there on the road than 2008 and older camrys and ricer civics. Do you even get out of the burbs, brah?


Americans are buying more suvs, trucks, and crossovers. Definitely not sedans



Trafficat said:


> With a car loan and a mortgage, you can buy anything. Drowning in debt, it is the American way. Remember, people who make only $30,000 a year often don't have massive amounts of student loan debt, so they have other avenues to bury themselves in debt.


Man the garbage man makes more than $30k per year with benefits &#128514;


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Americans are buying more suvs, trucks, and crossovers. Definitely not sedans


Again, get out of the burbs, and you'll see the majority of workers aren't buying new vehicles...they're still driving their old beaters and flipping burgers at McDonalds or w/e $18/hr and lower job.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

UberChiefPIT said:


> Again, get out of the burbs, and you'll see the majority of workers aren't buying new vehicles...they're still driving their old beaters and flipping burgers at McDonalds or w/e $18/hr and lower job.


Bra I'm from the hood and get out of the suburbs all the time. Hood people buy more new cars than people in the suburbs.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

> Man the garbage man makes more than $30k per year with benefits &#128514;


Garbage man requires CDL, plus has adverse working conditions. Thus, it pays more than the median. Garbagemen make more than cooks, clerks, and dishwashers and the like.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> Garbage man requires CDL, plus has adverse working conditions. Thus, it pays more than the median. Garbagemen make more than cooks, clerks, and dishwashers and the like.


Cooks, clerks, and dishwasher are all service industry and replaceable by anyone truthfully.

The guy that jumps off the truck and dumps the can into the truck doesn't have a cdl.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Cooks, clerks, and dishwasher are all service industry and replaceable by anyone truthfully.
> 
> The guy that jumps off the truck and dumps the can into the truck doesn't have a cdl.


Hmm, in my area they stopped doing that like 10 years ago. Truck comes up, robot arm comes out and grabs the can. Truck driver does not need to leave the truck except if something goes wrong with the robot.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Police officers, police dispatchrs, ems, truck drivers, electric line workers, postal service, ups, FedEx, cable installers, car salesman, mechanics, hvac, flight attendants, bus drivers, machine operators, welders, electricians, call center personnel, insurance analysts, the list goes on and on.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

SOmoe said:


> Why do people act like being an independent contractor means you that you can't complain about Uber's business practices? Yes there are other options of companies to work for, yes there are hourly jobs, but that doesn't negate the fact that airing out inconsistencies could potentially benefit them in the long run. Realizing you're not the "only one" noticing issues could lead to change, advice on ways to avoid the issue, and hell the good ol' feeling of getting it off your chest.
> 
> P.S. I make more per hour with this "fake" job than most folks with "real jobs"


Of course you can complain about Uber,

But some of us dont have the same complaints. And some of us that do have the same complaints, realize that no matter how much we complain, nothing changes. And some of us are simply happy with the way things are,

Uber works for for a lot of us and I for one dont want your complaints to screw that up

When someone tells you to get a real job, they are simply offering what they think is good advice All I ask is that you consider it


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

What if I told you that almost all jobs are bad and almost all formal work is coercive, and that’s why people are grumpy?


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

ConkeyCrack said:


> Alot of uber drivers will be on crack once they lose their job to a robot


How ar they supposed to pay for the crack? That stuff can get expensive. I never tried it, because I did not like the powder, so I was not going to try the rock. Still, I have watched people blow a two thousand dollar paycheck on that stuff in one evening.



TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> that Everest administration degree is toilet paper.


You _do_ understand that TP is just one step below gold, these days, *correctamundo*?

Despite that, even half of the "graduates" of Everest College will admit that their "degrees" are not worth the paper on which they are printed. Said "degree" might get them a job as an Assistant Department Manager at Sears and Sawbucks (unless Sears and Sawbucks has cut that position. They used to call the Assistant Manager the "Backup" when I worked there.)



TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> $200k-300k houses?


In the Capital of Your Nation, two hundred thousand gets you a burned out hulk or a broken down condominium in a less than desirable neighbourhood. For the three hundred thousand, you can get a barely livable fixer-upper whose leaky water pipes and faucets will bankrupt you from the water bills before you can raise the money for the repairs.


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Uber's Guber said:


> &#128002;+&#128169;.


Ya $800 a week is bullkaka.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

ConkeyCrack said:


> Enjoy your "fake" job while it lasts. Get ready for automated uber rides when things go back to "normal" This has been in the news for years and now the day is coming


Yes we should see these cars on the road self driving for uber in the next 50 years according to my friend gps engineer also the owner of a gps company . Until then keep driving


----------



## forqalso (Jun 1, 2015)

UberChiefPIT said:


> You've confused mean with median. Sure, if you add up every salary of every American with an earned income, and then divide by the total # of salaries you added together, you might get $60k. But those billionaires and hundreds of thousands of millionaires really skew that towards a higher value.


Another way to skew things is to include all billionaires as people with earned income, but not including those with none.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

SOmoe said:


> P.S. I make more per hour with this "fake" job than most folks with "real jobs"


yeah, I doubt it. But continue on.



Trafficat said:


> annual median personal income at $31,099 in 2016.


not in Calif, for sure.


----------



## losiglow (Dec 4, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Bra I'm from the hood and get out of the suburbs all the time. Hood people buy more new cars than people in the suburbs.


That's why they're poor. New cars might very well be the worst financial purchase you can make.

I don't know how people make more than $40K - $50K doing U/L unless they're driving 60+ hours a week or doing Black or something. I have a day job but put in _at least_ 40 hours per week driving and only brought home about $35K before expenses last year. That's like, $12 an hour after expenses. Maybe I'm doing it wrong.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> I've met some really dumb people with degrees. Some work at the car wash... that Everest administration degree is toilet paper. Just saying &#129335;‍♂


Some really dumb people just flat out lie about having a degree to try to impress others.

I once met a guy who claimed to have a degree in biology, but he couldn't even tell me what DNA stood for.


----------



## UberChiefPIT (Apr 13, 2020)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Some really dumb people just flat out lie about having a degree to try to impress others.
> 
> I once met a guy who claimed to have a degree in biology, but he couldn't even tell me what DNA stood for.
> 
> View attachment 455260


Also, just about everyone I've conversed with on the internet is surprisingly a lawyer, doctor, teacher, engineer, and rocket scientist. It's mind blowing they have enough time to even write stuff with how much work they do saving the planet and humanity!


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

losiglow said:


> I don't know how people make more than $40K - $50K doing U/L unless they're driving 60+ hours a week or doing Black or something.


It can be done in San Francisco, but those guys drive 12 hours/day seven days a week and sleep in their car.

Pass.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

ConkeyCrack said:


> Alot of uber drivers will be on crack once they lose their job to a robot


I think some already are with some of these characters I've been seeing lately at restaurants waiting to pick up lol

I was doing primarily doing eats full time with a little door dash thrown in since this past October but mainly as a bridge to find something better by April as I know typically summer turns into a deadzone here. I WAS not making the same as my last full time job $18 hr after accounting for taxes gas and paying for my own health insurance (which is about $15 an hour) I was fine with that though. Since it's oversaturated where I'm at now I make about $2 per hour, sorry $5 per hour if I count door dash , thankfully I am prepared for this and knew from the beginning not rely on this 100 percent. Aside from automation replacement I've been seeing alot of new apps where they provide the online presence for the restaurants and the restaurant provides the drivers. I don't think it'll disappear overnight but will probably be good part time job for the retired/senior population to make $2 or $3 an hour.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Some really dumb people just flat out lie about having a degree to try to impress others.
> 
> I once met a guy who claimed to have a degree in biology, but he couldn't even tell me what DNA stood for.
> 
> View attachment 455260


I got my biology degree over 50 years ago. I don't think Watson an Crick were alive yet



losiglow said:


> That's why they're poor. New cars might very well be the worst financial purchase you can make.
> 
> I don't know how people make more than $40K - $50K doing U/L unless they're driving 60+ hours a week or doing Black or something. I have a day job but put in _at least_ 40 hours per week driving and only brought home about $35K before expenses last year. That's like, $12 an hour after expenses. Maybe I'm doing it wrong.


 I was out 60hours plus A week in Florida to gross about $50k and that was with Xl and a fair number of Private rides


----------



## SOmoe (Feb 26, 2020)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Average wage in America is $60k with benefits. I'm gonna be lenient and only give benefits value at only $15k/year.
> 
> Thats roughly $75k for the average American middle class income. That's a lofty sum above what the average full time uber driver makes even before expenses are taken into account.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

losiglow said:


> That's why they're poor. New cars might very well be the worst financial purchase you can make.
> 
> I don't know how people make more than $40K - $50K doing U/L unless they're driving 60+ hours a week or doing Black or something. I have a day job but put in _at least_ 40 hours per week driving and only brought home about $35K before expenses last year. That's like, $12 an hour after expenses. Maybe I'm doing it wrong.


Your numbers are correct thats why I know op is full of it.

I already know a few hood people buying cars with their unemployment money &#128514;

They say Forrest Gump was stupid but at least he had the good financial sense to just run everywhere.



Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Some really dumb people just flat out lie about having a degree to try to impress others.
> 
> I once met a guy who claimed to have a degree in biology, but he couldn't even tell me what DNA stood for.
> 
> View attachment 455260


Nope I know plenty of dumb verified college degree people, some are family.

I know even more broke college degree people. My aunt has two masters and never pasted $50k at max salary.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> Seems unlikely, unless this lockdown is going to last 5 years. Self-driving Uber cars are a ways off, and Uber is laying off engineers right now.


Self driving cars in urban environments are more than a decade away. "This is much harder than we thought it was going to be" is a quoted sentiment from all three of the most successful automation companies.

I had a frank conversation with one of the Waymo guys on this subject. " Only way we get there anytime soon is if one of our AI programs can find something human minds cannot"


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Who do you guys think have been buying $50k trucks and $200k-300k houses? It definitely isn't the guy only making $35k/year &#128514;


With the availability of very long-term financing, more than a few of those 35k people are living above their means, and plenty of them get themselves into financial trouble as a result. The repo guys are pretty busy these days.





Johnny Mnemonic said:


> It can be done in San Francisco, but those guys drive 12 hours/day seven days a week and sleep in their car.
> 
> Pass.


San Francisco's cost of living is stratospheric as well.



oldfart said:


> Uber works for for a lot of us and I for one dont want your complaints to screw that up


Congrats, your comment is number 3 from the list in my previous post.

My response to your selfish comment is if complaints bring about improvements in pay and working conditions (California) and also happen to "screw up" the situation for you and other Uber bootlickers, I say that's too damn bad.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> Only way we get there anytime soon is if one of our AI programs can find something human minds cannot


"Open the car doors now, Hal."

"I'm sorry, Dave. I'm afraid I can't do that."


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Police officers, police dispatchrs, ems, truck drivers, electric line workers, postal service, ups, FedEx, cable installers, car salesman, mechanics, hvac, flight attendants, bus drivers, machine operators, welders, electricians, call center personnel, insurance analysts, the list goes on and on.


Flight attendent makes so little otherwise I would have considered it for a year or so just to travel free.


TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> My aunt has two masters and never pasted $50k at max salary.


If I even had one master degree, I would not accept 50k or less.

hell I don't have even one measly one and I make way more (and given my posting here probably work way less but, tbh a lot of pple here post even more than me so they must work here "full time" &#128514;&#128514.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> With the availability of very long-term financing, more than a few of those 35k people are living above their means, and plenty of them get themselves into financial trouble as a result. The repo guys are pretty busy these days.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dont get how that is selfish, especially since I started my post by saying"Of course you can complain about uber", 
I dont believe all the *****ing in the world is going to change anything
And saying, I dont want you screwing this thing up for me. is not to suggest that you cant try,


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Flight attendent makes so little otherwise I would have considered it for a year or so just to travel free.
> 
> If I even had one master degree, I would not accept 50k or less.
> 
> hell I don't have even one measly one and I make way more (and given my posting here probably work way less but, tbh a lot of pple here post even more than me so they must work here "full time" &#128514;&#128514.


Exactly, $50-60k is not a lot of money and 99.99% of full time uber drivers make less than this amount.

Most career paths will take you beyond this income bracket. The keyword is CAREER.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Exactly, $50-60k is not a lot of money and 99.99% of full time uber drivers make less than this amount.
> 
> Most career paths will take you beyond this income bracket. The keyword is CAREER.


What is a real job?


----------



## SOmoe (Feb 26, 2020)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Average wage in America is $60k with benefits. I'm gonna be lenient and only give benefits value at only $15k/year.
> 
> Thats roughly $75k for the average American middle class income. That's a lofty sum above what the average full time uber driver makes even before expenses are taken into account.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Exactly, $50-60k is not a lot of money and 99.99% of full time uber drivers make less than this amount.
> 
> Most career paths will take you beyond this income bracket. The keyword is CAREER.


But in 2005 ( that is 15 years ago) 50-60 was a great income! No one ever really talks about the inflationary period we just went through during the most prosperous time in modern American history.

They damn sure going to talk about the manufactured inflation heading your way thanks to the Dump administration and Corona virus.

Here's a hint.

Buy gold and lots of it.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

The queen &#128120; said:


> What is a real job?


A career is what people mean when they say "real" job.

The alternative is to be a small business owner. If you are a small business owner make less than six figures, then you would have net more in a career path.

The best part is you're not restricted to just one! &#129303;

Take a regular ole school janitor than makes only $18/hour by day, then add in a $1k/week IDC janitorial business by night.

Now you have a man/woman in the upper middle class with benefits with no college education, just hard work and determination. I just described one of my now retired uncles.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> A career is what people mean when they say "real" job.
> 
> The alternative is to be a small business owner. If you are a small business owner make less than six figures, then you would have net more in a career path.
> 
> ...


My "Real" job is making money!

Doesn't get more "Real than that.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Amos69 said:


> But in 2005 ( that is 15 years ago) 50-60 was a great income! No one ever really talks about the inflationary period we just went through during the most prosperous time in modern American history.
> 
> They damn sure going to talk about the manufactured inflation heading your way thanks to the Dump administration and Corona virus.
> 
> ...


This is due to the record low mortgage rates that has sustained the real estate comeback. The rate before the virus should have been 6% plus.

The prices of homes would have been lower if the rate was higher so it actually doesn't cost the American people much more money.

The higher rate would have kept inflation and purchasing power in check.



Amos69 said:


> My "Real" job is making money!
> 
> Doesn't get more "Real than that.


We both know damn well you would be classified as a small business owner or investor.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> This is due to the record low mortgage rates that has sustained the real estate comeback. The rate before the virus should have been 6% plus.
> 
> The prices of homes would have been lower if the rate was higher so it actually doesn't cost the American people much more money.
> 
> ...


I have never held out that I wasn't. In fact if you read me you would know this. RS is one of six LLC I own and operate. That is just in the USof A


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

The queen &#128120; said:


> What is a real job?


most here say that to mean a W2 job; which isn't really accurate, but is reasonable on THIS forum to say.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Exactly, $50-60k is not a lot of money and 99.99% of full time uber drivers make less than this amount.
> 
> Most career paths will take you beyond this income bracket. The keyword is CAREER.


Most people have jobs, not careers. Careers are for people who know how to be popular with the management clique.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> Most people have jobs, not careers.


wut? Can you expand on that stmt? Jobs don't pay. Careers do....mostly.... Careers require skills and experience. Jobs require a warm body with a few brain cells that bounce together to spark..... Big difference.

RS is not a career, just in case anybody reading this is confused.


----------



## UpNorth (Sep 15, 2019)

When I worked as the service manager at a Cadillac dealership out in New Mexico many customers had $1500 monthly payment and live in a $30,000 40,000 house. They had to have that Cadillac costing double the price of their home but they drove around cool


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

SHalester said:


> wut? Can you expand on that stmt? Jobs don't pay. Careers do....mostly.... Careers require skills and experience. Jobs require a warm body with a few brain cells that bounce together to spark..... Big difference.
> 
> RS is not a career, just in case anybody reading this is confused.


Not necessarily true. Career has to do with advancement, not with pay or skill. A stripper has a job, not a career. Yet she may make more than people who are often called professionals.

A hotel worker can have a career if he advances from a desk agent, to a supervisor, to a manager, to the casino shift manager, to a vice president, and then becomes elected CEO. Yet until perhaps vice president is reached, salary will be lower than entry-level professional positions, and the hotel career person may never get that high. Still a career though because there is advancement.

Yet for others, including me, I could start as a desk or phone agent, and years later never be promoted. You can put in more work than others, have much better attendance records than others. But at the end of the day, the *only* thing that matters is whether the person in charge of promotions likes you. I've been in many jobs I've had where I will be there much longer, with better official stats, only to be put under some new hire. I was never the popular kid, and I probably never will be.

This is part of why I drive for Uber. I like that when I put in more hours, do more rides, etc., I get more pay. I have found with many jobs you can put in lots of hours and do far more sales, and you'll make less money based on not winning the popularity contest. Pay by commission is a much more fair model than hourly pay / salary IMO. If you can't advance, that means that if I you a job that requires a BS, you'll probably still make more driving for Uber than that job. Because entry level BS jobs still pay less than driving Uber for 80 hours a week, even though many entry-level BS jobs will require 80+ hours with no extra pay due to being "salary". The career man makes a gamble that he will get promoted to a position that requires less hours worked for the same salary or pays a higher salary. I personally feel the bulk of that gamble is on whether he can be well liked by whoever is in charge of promotions.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> Career has to do with advancement, not with pay or skill.


may I say that is a very very narrow view? One needs a career if they want to make decent money. A 'job', although it pays, will never really pay very much. And it is not just about advancement; one can stay with same company and transfer to a different dept. Career path, it's important. Jobs have NO path to anywhere. Careers more often than not require education & experience.

Jobs you can learn the skills while on the job. Careers you can try to fake it, but won't get very far.

I worked for the same corporation for 32+ years. Started as staff accountant and jump the wall to IT Manager for the last 25yrs of my career. NO way a job would have paid as well. Jobs become boring quickly; careers generally don't as you are always bettering yourself to get that next pay bump. 
My paper route was a job. My fast food was a job even tho I quickly made it to 'shift manager'. Started as a peon, tho.

RS is a job....barely. But so not a career. Well, maybe the higher end BLACK could be a career. Maybe?


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

SHalester said:


> may I say that is a very very narrow view? One needs a career if they want to make decent money. A 'job', although it pays, will never really pay very much. And it is not just about advancement; one can stay with same company and transfer to a different dept. Career path, it's important. Jobs have NO path to anywhere. Careers more often than not require education & experience.
> 
> Jobs you can learn the skills while on the job. Careers you can try to fake it, but won't get very far.
> 
> ...


I had a career. From sale person to the store manager. Yes you make good money but you have no life . Uber is not a career but you can work anytime you want . If you can afford to do that only . Full time job? No way


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

The queen &#128120; said:


> Yes you make good money but you have no life .


yup. Speaking from experience never go from hourly to salaried; no matter the amount it will always result in 50-60hrs a week and no OT.....ever...and 7 days a week. Oh, what a mistake.......oh well. Live and learn. 
The good news I didn't get married until 40 and no kid until 45; so most of my adult life I had no life BUT work, so it was ok. Got married and reduced hours a bit. Once son was born really cut back to almost normal; well maybe 50+ per week. But no more weekends for the most part.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

SHalester said:


> may I say that is a very very narrow view? One needs a career if they want to make decent money. A 'job', although it pays, will never really pay very much. And it is not just about advancement; one can stay with same company and transfer to a different dept. Career path, it's important. Jobs have NO path to anywhere. Careers more often than not require education & experience.
> 
> Jobs you can learn the skills while on the job. Careers you can try to fake it, but won't get very far.
> 
> ...


Agree RS is a job, not a career. But I think different people have different concepts of what is decent money. I think I make pretty decent money driving for Uber.

But as you say, jobs become boring. I studied engineering in hopes of finding a job that was mentally engaging. Unfortunately, it seems like the only jobs I can ever find involve tedious and repetitive work. Some good things about Uber: Changing scenery, different people to talk to each day. Uber is far less boring than most jobs, as a result. A lot less boring than answering a phone 40 times a day from a cubicle or turning 300 bolts on a factory floor.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Trafficat said:


> Agree RS is a job, not a career. But I think different people have different concepts of what is decent money. I think I make pretty decent money driving for Uber.
> 
> But as you say, jobs become boring. I studied engineering in hopes of finding a job that was mentally engaging. Unfortunately, it seems like the only jobs I can ever find involve tedious and repetitive work. Some good things about Uber: Changing scenery, different people to talk to each day. Uber is far less boring than most jobs, as a result. A lot less boring than answering a phone 40 times a day from a cubicle or turning 300 bolts on a factory floor.


I made good money with Uber when I was a stay at home mom. I drove when I wanted. Met nice and interesting people. I applied for IU and hopefully will get approved soon . Don't know if I still have a job after they reopen everything. If not I will start do RS again part time. I always worked in my life. Staying home doing nothing is unbearable


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

The queen &#128120; said:


> I made good money with Uber when I was a stay at home mom. I drove when I wanted. Met nice and interesting people. I applied for IU and hopefully will get approved soon . Don't know if I still have a job after they reopen everything. If not I will start do RS again part time. I always worked in my life. Staying home doing nothing is unbearable


Staying home doing nothing is unbearable... so I always find a way to be way too busy. But life isn't all about work. Busy can mean hobbies, studying, etc. too. I almost never feel bored. I seem to always have a list of 100 things to do and I'll never get through the first 10.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Trafficat said:


> I think I make pretty decent money driving for Uber.


for me Uber is a job. AND mostly I do it for the time/schedule. Meager requirement is I'm north of break even. A mindless job; but very easy to do (mostly) and I can do it on MY schedule. Did Uber in the AM and HopSkipDrive in the PM. Maybe 5ish hours a day depending on traffic. Now just staying home, but collecting fed cheese and meager UI. Online for first 2 weeks of SAH orders and then wife said not worth it us both being a risk to our son. She works with patients in a hospital. 
Once SAH is lifted fully, I'm back online with Uber. I need to GET out of the house. sheesh.


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

Trafficat said:


> Staying home doing nothing is unbearable... so I always find a way to be way too busy. But life isn't all about work. Busy can mean hobbies, studying, etc. too. I almost never feel bored. I seem to always have a list of 100 things to do and I'll never get through the first 10.


 I get what you say . I do have hobbies, I take care of my house and garden. I read a lot as well. Exercises in the morning. I soon will start my vegetable garden thanks to Lissetti but it has been raining most days. I enjoy riding horses and talks long walk on trails with my dogs. The last week or so I feel very tired all the time. And I have lots of pain . Also I worry a lot for my husband business .


----------



## Wex (Feb 18, 2019)

there's riders who depend on uber everyday and even if you only depend on it once in a while the drivers should be able to rely on it too. 

The people who say get a real job 
A. Hate their job and can't stand seeing anyone else happier than them, so you must join their miserable existence 
B. Salty they spent to much on college only to make 50k per year with subpar health insurance. 
C.signed up when the rates are good and now just salty anyone still drives for uber 
D. Are trolling you


----------



## Ubericator (Aug 23, 2018)

SOmoe said:


> P.S. I make more per hour with this "fake" job than most folks with "real jobs"


Exactly!


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Exactly, $50-60k is not a lot of money and 99.99% of full time uber drivers make less than this amount.
> 
> Most career paths will take you beyond this income bracket. The keyword is CAREER.


Depends on your area but 50-60k is nothing for my area. For others it is good money.

My job would be a career for some. They go to 4 year college, academy for about 2 years, before they have the same position.

I don't have any of that and I ain't even going to front, no need unlike others.

so for me it's a job, but for others it's a career.

all relative.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> It can be done in San Francisco, but those guys drive 12 hours/day seven days a week and sleep in their car.
> 
> Pass.


I cosign this statement✅. My brother made over 80,000 one year, drove 12 hours a day and slept in his car in SF. Then would call me that he was depressed sleeping in his car and hes not living life.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

SHalester said:


> My fast food was a job even tho I quickly made it to 'shift manager'. Started as a peon, tho.


Not to burst your bubble but unless you made $161k without benefits included, most likely you got paid less than a in and out manager in 2018.








https://amp.usatoday.com/amp/1065434001


----------



## UberBastid (Oct 1, 2016)

The queen &#128120; said:


> I had a career. From sale person to the store manager. Yes you make good money but you have no life . Uber is not a career but you can work anytime you want .


Everything has a cost, doesn't it?
Gotta give something up, to get something.

The biggest reason I am poor is that I am not willing to sell my soul for money.
I have told rich people, who are paying me a lot of money to ''**** off, you don't pay me enough to do that.''


----------



## M62 (Sep 6, 2019)

Nats121 said:


> Some are right-wing political ideologues who view any type of labor activism as Marxism.
> 
> Some are libertarian ideologues who view attacks against Uber as an attack against the free enterprise system.


I think those are pretty much the same thing.

The flaw in their argument is that rideshare isn't the free enterprise system they purport to support. A driver can't just start their own car service, advertise themselves, and compete with TNCs. There are regulatory barriers in the way of that.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

M62 said:


> I think those are pretty much the same thing.
> 
> The flaw in their argument is that rideshare isn't the free enterprise system they purport to support. A driver can't just start their own car service, advertise themselves, and compete with TNCs. There are regulatory barriers in the way of that.


As a proponent of the free market, I oppose the taxi people who want to go back to the taxi oligopoly system. In that light, I favor Uber. On the other hand, I oppose the corporate cronyism that Uber has garnered in it's favor. Big taxi out, Big Uber in? A driver should be allowed to start their own car service, but now Uber and the Taxi companies work together to prevent that. I know in some states people can start their own car service easily, but in other states it is a closed market that Uber opened just long enough to squeeze in and shut the door behind them (but not before letting Lyft get in before the door slammed.)


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

I didn't under OP, what is this post about guys?


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

Ozzyoz said:


> I didn't under OP, what is this post about guys?


In summary....

Uber driver > Engineer


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Ozzyoz said:


> I didn't under OP, what is this post about guys?


Same as most on UP

nothing


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

ConkeyCrack said:


> Enjoy your "fake" job while it lasts. Get ready for automated uber rides when things go back to "normal" This has been in the news for years and now the day is coming


&#128516; &#129315; :roflmao:

If your post could be represented by an image, it would look like this:


----------



## 58756 (May 30, 2016)

Mkang14 said:


> In summary....
> 
> Uber driver > Engineer


Haha


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

oldfart said:


> I dont get how that is selfish, especially since I started my post by saying"Of course you can complain about uber",
> I dont believe all the @@@@@ing in the world is going to change anything
> And saying, I dont want you screwing this thing up for me. is not to suggest that you cant try,


You're not stupid, you know your attitude is selfish.

You made your position crystal clear...

Oldfart believes he's doing OK with the status quo and wants to keep it, regardless of whether or not the overwhelming majority of drivers are doing OK (They're not). You're basically telling the drivers to **** themselves.

When you combine the bad pay with Uber's complete absence of respect for the drivers as well the knowledge that any driver, no matter how good their history is with this company, can and are frequently tossed away like a used tissue with no legitimate way to defend themselves or appeal whatsoever, it makes perfect sense that driver morale is poor, and is reflected in the 97% (most likely even higher) yearly turnover rate from a job with flexible hours.

You contradict yourself (as you've done on previous occasions) when you say you don't believe complaining will change anything and then turn around and say you don't want the complainers "screwing this thing up for me".

If complaining doesn't work, then you shouldn't be worried about them "screwing this up for me"

You're worried it WILL change things (California).


----------



## ghrdrd (Jun 26, 2019)

ConkeyCrack said:


> Alot of uber drivers will be on crack once they lose their job to a robot


Who will clean the robot cars, all the vomit, McShit sauces and fries, blood, semen stains? Ex uber drivers. Uber ain't dumb enough to own the cars - dumb entrepreneurs will be buying them and putting them onto the uber grid.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

SOmoe said:


> Why do people act like being an independent contractor means you that you can't complain about Uber's business practices? Yes there are other options of companies to work for, yes there are hourly jobs, but that doesn't negate the fact that airing out inconsistencies could potentially benefit them in the long run. Realizing you're not the "only one" noticing issues could lead to change, advice on ways to avoid the issue, and hell the good ol' feeling of getting it off your chest.
> 
> P.S. I make more per hour with this "fake" job than most folks with "real jobs"


----------



## Clothahump (Mar 31, 2018)

ConkeyCrack said:


> Enjoy your "fake" job while it lasts. Get ready for automated uber rides when things go back to "normal" This has been in the news for years and now the day is coming


Not in my lifetime and probably not in yours. We simply do not have either the technology or the infrastructure to make driverless cars safe yet.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

SOmoe said:


> P.S. I make more per hour with this "fake" job than most folks with "real jobs"


What's your year to date? How many hours you online?

Should I quit and drive uber? Please respond


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

ColdRider said:


> What's your year to date? How many hours you online?
> 
> Should I quit and drive uber? Please respond
> 
> View attachment 455653


Not bad, but not really amazing either. And you don't list how many hours you spent. Looks like it will be around $60K at the end of the year. When you add in your commute time, unpaid lunch hours, and any other unpaid time you spend at work, and consider spending the same time driving, it might not be too much behind. My last W2 job on paper had 10 hour shifts, but they were 11 hours long due to unpaid lunch break. Plus I had to commute a couple hours a day. Then I had unpaid time spent writing reports for a couple hours a day. So my real W2 hourly wage was roughly 66% of what it was on paper due to unpaid hours spent getting to work and writing reports.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Trafficat said:


> Not bad, but not really amazing either. And you don't list how many hours you spent. Looks like it will be around $60K at the end of the year. When you add in your commute time, unpaid lunch hours, and any other unpaid time you spend at work, and consider spending the same time driving, it might not be too much behind. My last W2 job on paper had 10 hour shifts, but they were 11 hours long due to unpaid lunch break. Plus I had to commute a couple hours a day. Then I had unpaid time spent writing reports for a couple hours a day. So my real W2 hourly wage was roughly 66% of what it was on paper due to unpaid hours spent getting to work and writing reports.


 Ikr? It's absolute trash. I should drive uber instead :laugh:

I work a standard 40 hr week. Working from home for now and it's probably the new normal for the foreseeable future. The office is 20 minutes away from me.


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

Nats121 said:


> Based on the many many comments I've read on this website as well as other places, I can say that the hostility that some people display toward Uber "complainers" is not because the workers are supposedly "independent contractors"
> 
> Instead, there are other motivations...
> 
> ...


Next thread...


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

ConkeyCrack said:


> Enjoy your "fake" job while it lasts. Get ready for automated uber rides when things go back to "normal" This has been in the news for years and now the day is coming


Pssssh, I've gotta worry about June's rent before I start worrying about July's driverless cars...

I'm above-average handsome with an appropriate level of wit. Also, my smile is not TOO toothy, but just the right amount. I'll be alright when the paradigm shifts.


----------



## Lute Byrt (Feb 20, 2020)

Nats121 said:


> Based on the many many comments I've read on this website as well as other places, I can say that the hostility that some people display toward Uber "complainers" is not because the workers are supposedly "independent contractors"
> 
> Instead, there are other motivations...
> 
> ...


And then there you are...


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

Nats121 said:


> Based on the many many comments I've read on this website as well as other places, I can say that the hostility that some people display toward Uber "complainers" is not because the workers are supposedly "independent contractors"
> 
> Instead, there are other motivations...
> 
> ...


Most of us don't like complainers. I cannot stand them! They're truly insecure whimps who blame their faults on everyone else.

Moreover, they repeat the same thing over and over. They are DISGUSTING!

Get over it. Said it before and I'll say it again: If you don't like driving Uber, QUIT and don't let the door hit you in the ass.

The complainers are the lowlife ASS WIPES!

TRUMP 2020
&#127482;&#127474;&#127482;&#127474;&#127482;&#127474;&#127482;&#127474;&#127482;&#127474;

My two cents.
&#128526;


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

ConkeyCrack said:


> Enjoy your "fake" job while it lasts. Get ready for automated uber rides when things go back to "normal" This has been in the news for years and now the day is coming


Driverless is coming for sure, sooner or later.

However, Covid now pushes this out later. Possibly much later. Guessing we're minimum five years, could be 10 - 20.

Personally, will never utilize a vehicle without a driver. And I'm not alone.


----------



## HermanVelasco (May 2, 2020)

MiamiKid said:


> Driverless is coming for sure, sooner or later.
> 
> However, better Covid now pushes this out later. Possibly much later.


Your a ***** just like your daddy.


----------



## MiamiKid (May 24, 2016)

HermanVelasco said:


> Your a @@@@@ just like your daddy.


Same back at you.
&#128526;


----------



## HermanVelasco (May 2, 2020)

MiamiKid said:


> Same back at you.
> &#128526;


Your alright for a delusional trumpkin Miami Kid.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> The complainers are the lowlife ASS WIPES!


for tone, balance and accuracy this site was created by a disgruntled RS driver. Just saying. 

Seems like you need rainbow and candy; maybe you are in the wrong forum? I'm sure there is a forum for 'people' like you.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

ColdRider said:


> The office is 20 minutes away from me.


mine is 15 mins


ColdRider said:


> What's your year to date? How many hours you online?
> 
> Should I quit and drive uber? Please respond
> 
> View attachment 455653


my taxes are like :frown: 28% total by my calculations (_total!!_) of my gross and this is after pretax deductions and not including deductions bc my take home (net) is only 56% of my gross. LOL.

But gross pay not including bonus and the education reimbursement I'm roughly xxk/month.


----------



## Mkang14 (Jun 29, 2019)

MiamiKid said:


> Same back at you.
> &#128526;


Always cool as a cucumber &#129362;

&#129303;


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> mine is 15 mins
> 
> my taxes are like :frown: 28% total by my calculations (_total!!_) of my gross and this is after pretax deductions and not including deductions bc my take home (net) is only 56% of my gross. LOL.
> 
> But gross pay not including bonus and the education reimbursement I'm roughly xxk/month.


Damn lil mama, 28% is rough. I thought my 24% sucked but I know beautiful California has a gradual or "progressive" state income tax rate while Illinois is still a flat 4.95% at least for now.

I remember you mentioning that you're maxing out your 401k, is it a ROTH? I don't mind paying the taxes on that now too, screw paying taxes on the delicious growth. (look who I'm talking to, this young woman would run circles around me lmao &#128565; &#128525

Tuition reimbursement is a great benefit too. Some employers are generous with that. I think when I was at best buy three years ago, they were giving me 3500 each semester or school year, I don't remember. It definitely helped though.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

ColdRider said:


> Damn lil mama, 28% is rough. I thought my 24% sucked but I know beautiful California has a gradual or "progressive" state income tax rate while Illinois is still a flat 4.95% at least for now.
> 
> I remember you mentioning that you're maxing out your 401k, is it a ROTH? I don't mind paying the taxes on that now too, screw paying taxes on the delicious growth. (look who I'm talking to, this young woman would run circles around me lmao &#128565; &#128525
> 
> Tuition reimbursement is a great benefit too. Some employers are generous with that. I think when I was at best buy three years ago, they were giving me 3500 each semester or school year, I don't remember. It definitely helped though.


I am and it's part roth and part traditional for now. I have half and half in each but am considering going all in, in roth. I just need to look @ my tax consideration but I have maxed out my Roth IRA while I'm at it for 2019 & 2020.

so ya, taxes now vs taxes later work for me, since I plan on building it (*Knockonwood* hopefully to eight figures minimum) and so if it's IRA @ 4% (or whatever it'll be when I'm 72 or whatever age by then) RMD, that's crazy in terms of $$ income added to my tax since RMDs are ORDINARY INCOME LIKE SALARY :frown:.

I find most huge corporations will allow you to get some sort of tuition reimbursement-some even pays for tuition accumulated before you work with them... it's one of the many benefits they use to pad your compensation to try and make you take a lower base salary. Not me tho. I don't let them use all the extra frills because my raise is based on the base (number used) not my overall comp.

And yes, taxes in Cali sucks but I love this area. Make more get taxed more &#129322;&#129322;.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> I am and it's part roth and part traditional for now. I have half and half in each but am considering going all in, in roth. I just need to look @ my tax consideration but I have maxed out my Roth IRA while I'm at it for 2019 & 2020.
> 
> so ya, taxes now vs taxes later work for me, since I plan on building it (*Knockonwood* hopefully to eight figures minimum) and so if it's IRA @ 4% (or whatever it'll be when I'm 72 or whatever age by then) RMD, that's crazy in terms of $$ income added to my tax since RMDs are ORDINARY INCOME LIKE SALARY :frown:.
> 
> ...


About 13 weeks in (paid 1st and 15th) and 11 left?

A little more than halfway to $19.5k but hoping I'll time it just so that I won't max out ahead of time, or try to squeeze it all in the last paycheck.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

Nats121 said:


> Some are simply selfish "don't rock the boat" people who couldn't care less how many drivers Uber screws over as long as they themselves are doing OK.


Wait .... So it makes me a bad person for having very little remorse for drivers who sign up KNOWING the rates Uber pays and then complain? When I can make it work in a car that gets 17mpg....

Hmm sounds like those drivers need to step up their game or find a different gameboard to play on....


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Uberguyken said:


> Wait .... So it makes me a bad person for having very little remorse for drivers who sign up KNOWING the rates Uber pays and then complain? When I can make it work in a car that gets 17mpg....
> 
> Hmm sounds like those drivers need to step up their game or find a different gameboard to play on....


The word is empathy, not remorse.

Uber's treatment of their drivers is unethical, and someone who approves of that treatment is also unethical.

Your "knowing and then complaining" argument is weak and tired.

Ever heard of strikes? Or the labor movement? Or workers demanding better pay and working conditions even though all workers "agreed" to the pay and working conditions when they applied for their jobs.

The fact that many if not most drivers didn't know the rates when they signed up and many experienced drivers still don't know them weakens your argument even more.

Whether or not drivers knew the rates when they signed up their expectation and hope was that they could make decent money driving at those rates.

The 97% turnover shows that the vast majority of them learned the hard way that they couldn't make decent money driving for 1970s taxi rates.


----------



## Uberguyken (May 10, 2020)

Nats121 said:


> The word is empathy, not remorse.
> 
> Uber's treatment of their drivers is unethical, and someone who approves of that treatment is also unethical.
> 
> ...


Thanx... My English ain't that guud I've only lived here for 49 years... I'm working on it...


----------



## Jerky Jeff (Jul 11, 2020)

Nats121 said:


> *Uber's treatment of their drivers is unethical, and someone who approves of that treatment is also unethical.*


*Every time YOU login to uber Driver or UberEats
YOU APPROVE and subsequently are unethical.*

Uber is a gig, many come in, many go out
But You Stay and deliver sandwiches &#129386; expecting a living wage

Problem isn't Uber
⚠ Problem is those that Continue to drive and deliver For Uber


----------



## W00dbutcher (Jan 14, 2019)

Jerky Jeff said:


> *Every time YOU login to uber Driver or UberEats
> YOU APPROVE and subsequently are unethical.*
> 
> Uber is a gig, many come in, many go out
> ...


Some have figured out how to make it work for them self. I averaged at least eight hundred bucks a week. Usually around 40 to 45 hours. That does not include tips cash or the fact that I am a taxi and I can get on the military bases and government installations. You have to know your Market and you have to know how to use the tool that Uber gives you. It's a very blunt instrument but can still do damaged if wielded correctly.


----------



## Nats121 (Jul 19, 2017)

Jerky Jeff said:


> *Every time YOU login to uber Driver or UberEats
> YOU APPROVE and subsequently are unethical.*
> 
> Uber is a gig, many come in, many go out
> ...


Hey sock puppet, what happened to your previous screen names such as Ad Astra, Cold Fusion, etc, etc?

How many more screen names are you going to create to tell us that the "problem isn't Uber" or "rideshare is a bridge" ?


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Nats121 said:


> Hey sock puppet, what happened to your previous screen names such as Ad Astra, Cold Fusion, etc, etc?
> 
> How many more screen names are you going to create to tell us that the "problem isn't Uber" or "rideshare is a bridge" ?


I agree with sock puppet, (whatever that means) Uber is what Uber is. They offer an opportunity. If you can make it work for you, do it. If not, do something else. No shame in that.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

low-key brag of the day. 15 checks in, 15 more to go. Next bonus should be better than last












MiamiKid said:


> Same back at you.
> &#128526;





Mkang14 said:


> Always cool as a cucumber &#129362;
> 
> &#129303;


Miamikid was a beast. Miss that guy lmao


----------



## Jon Stoppable (Dec 11, 2019)

So bear has earned about $4K net this year (bear does not pay any taxes, because bears aren't considered "individuals" pursuant to 26 USC 1). Also bear gotted $1,200 in stimulus payments plus $500 each for three cubs, and another $1,000 in EIDL grant! Bear is having a great year!


----------



## ThrowInTheTowel (Apr 10, 2018)

SOmoe said:


> Why do people act like being an independent contractor means you that you can't complain about Uber's business practices? Yes there are other options of companies to work for, yes there are hourly jobs, but that doesn't negate the fact that airing out inconsistencies could potentially benefit them in the long run. Realizing you're not the "only one" noticing issues could lead to change, advice on ways to avoid the issue, and hell the good ol' feeling of getting it off your chest.
> 
> P.S. I make more per hour with this "fake" job than most folks with "real jobs"


I agree with you 100%. It's ok to have rules but you can't keep changing them on the fly especially when many of them are borderline illegal. Everyone has to follow the law and be held accountable including these gig companies. Hiding behind the independent contractor bull crap does not give you a free pass to run your company like a sweat shop.

In the free world the economy will usually determine wages based on skill and demand, and even then there are still minimum wages set in place by government. Uber and Lyft are the only companies that can manipulate what they want wages to be and legally get away with using the independent contractor status even though they defy the status by refusing to give drivers any say so regarding anything. Shame on them.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Of course you can complain about Uber, as long as I can complain about you

My fear is that if we were paid an hourly wage Uber wouldn’t survive and that would drop your pay to zero


----------



## The queen 👸 (Jan 2, 2020)

I have a real job, I am a mom, wife, chauffeur, chef, financial advisors . Thank you


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

The queen &#128120; said:


> I have a real job, I am a mom, wife, chauffeur, chef, financial advisors . Thank you


And if we can get a universal basic income going you'll be paid for that work


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Jon Stoppable said:


> So bear has earned about $4K net this year (bear does not pay any taxes, because bears aren't considered "individuals" pursuant to 26 USC 1). Also bear gotted $1,200 in stimulus payments plus $500 each for three cubs, and another $1,000 in EIDL grant! Bear is having a great year!


I once saw a video of a black bear opening a door nicely. Humans were freaked out but the bear was a gentleman.



ColdRider said:


> low-key brag of the day. 15 checks in, 15 more to go. Next bonus should be better than last
> 
> View attachment 486221
> 
> ...


This is a good low key brag as
















There are cities not available via nerdwallet (I guess it only recognizes the larger ones, so Stockton is as close as I can get, I now get why pple from that space would use Bay Area)


----------



## DentonLyfter (Apr 14, 2018)

Do others “opinions” really matter, if it’s working for you? Take advantage of all that works while it’s working.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> I once saw a video of a black bear opening a door nicely. Humans were freaked out but the bear was a gentleman.
> 
> This is a good low key brag as
> 
> ...


K


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

🙄

(Page out of your book)

😅


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> &#128580;
> 
> (Page out of your book)
> 
> &#128517;


Page out of your book.

I know a guy and another guy in SF....

Have my job but their base is the $30k more and hate paying 4x in rent.

Wow great you live in an expensive area but your income gets swallowed up by your living expenses.

I guess that's something to brag about.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

ColdRider said:


> Page out of your book.
> 
> I know a guy and another guy in SF....
> 
> ...


Nah you got it wrong.

but ok, I guess it's a crime to be friendly with folks irl vs sucking up to a catfish online? &#129335;&#127995;‍♀

And what do you know about my living expenses. If you really knew my posts you'd know there are pple (I'm not as lucky) that gets to live in SF rent free. I pay but not nearly as much as other folks @$2-3k a month. I pay flat $1k.

But keep on assumin and &#128580;&#128580; etc.

 and I'll keep budgeting and working the way I do.

full time job that pays for majority of my school tuitions = no student debt.

Just an example &#128075;&#127995;


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Nah you got it wrong.
> 
> but ok, I guess it's a crime to be friendly with folks irl vs sucking up to a catfish online? &#129335;&#127995;‍♀
> 
> ...


What in the world are you even talking about??
:rollseyes:


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

ColdRider said:


> What in the world are you even talking about??
> :rollseyes:


Eh, just like you and uber with the morning wsj

&#128586;&#128580;&#128067;&#127995;&#128586;


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Eh, just like you and uber with the morning wsj
> 
> &#128586;&#128586;&#128586;


Are you still on about that? Good lord.

Not everything finance is about you, stop being paranoid. I posted that before your post showed up on my screen because I didn't refresh the screen but then you go on attack mode.

I added the eye roll after I saw your post acting as if all drivers make crap before you tip them and clearly explained that.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

ColdRider said:


> Are you still on about that? Good lord.
> 
> Not everything finance is about you, stop being paranoid. I posted that before your post showed up on my screen because I didn't refresh the screen but then you go on attack mode.
> 
> I added the eye roll after I saw your post acting as if all drivers make crap before you tip them and clearly explained that.


Considering you took the words low key brag means it's lingering from that convo and it's not the first time you just happen to have an eye roll under my post so &#129335;&#127995;‍♀

if you're gonna make a point, (At least have the balls) stick with it or don't speak up aka post at all.

and if you weren't affected by it like you wanna pretend to be then you wouldn't have passive aggressive behavior.

say what u wanna but &#129335;&#127995;‍♀

sounds butt hurt to me and now you're projecting.


----------



## SleelWheels (Jun 25, 2019)

Driving pays the bills. I had a 9-5 with good pay and benefits but heavy is the head that wears the crown.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Considering you took the words low key brag means it's lingering from that convo and it's not the first time you just happen to have an eye roll under my post so &#129335;&#127995;‍♀
> 
> if you're gonna make a point, (At least have the balls) stick with it or don't speak up aka post at all.
> 
> ...


Yes ma'am.

Because I low key brag apparently but at least I post about myself not just a _guy I know_.

And to clarify, I wasn't talking about your living expenses. I was referring to my colleagues in sf.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

ColdRider said:


> Yes ma'am.
> 
> Because I low key brag apparently but at least I post about myself not just a _guy I know_.
> 
> And to clarify, I wasn't talking about your living expenses. I was referring to my colleagues in sf.


I post about myself, maybe you didn't see that I'm halfway through maxing out my 401k and I've posted my contribution amount so you can figure it out since you seem to know me _so_ well based on my "posts."

I glanced over your post and missed the gem


ColdRider said:


> after I saw your post acting as if all drivers make crap before you tip them and clearly explained that.


&#128514;&#128514;&#128514;

so you think drivers get paid well with just what uber pays? Of course. I forget that initially before I realized how low the wages were that you and I were on the same side as no tips because carry no cash &#129335;&#127995;‍♀ Stance.

I've since make sure to carry cash because the rates are ridiculously low.

And if you think the rates aren't low that would explain your no tipping stance.

also my tip is decent. Some drivers get tipped in $100. I've never tipped that high. I have a budget.


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Why I live in Orlando.

thats just my w2 job for the gubment.

not counting my rental income or taxi driving.


----------



## Sparkaratzi (Aug 13, 2020)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Who do you guys think have been buying $50k trucks and $200k-300k houses? It definitely isn't the guy only making $35k/year





TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Who do you guys think have been buying $50k trucks and $200k-300k houses? It definitely isn't the guy only making $35k/year &#128514;


You really have no clue do you.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Average wage in America is $60k with benefits


You sure about this?


----------



## DriversAreMean (Jul 14, 2019)

SOmoe said:


> Why do people act like being an independent contractor means you that you can't complain about Uber's business practices? Yes there are other options of companies to work for, yes there are hourly jobs, but that doesn't negate the fact that airing out inconsistencies could potentially benefit them in the long run. Realizing you're not the "only one" noticing issues could lead to change, advice on ways to avoid the issue, and hell the good ol' feeling of getting it off your chest.
> 
> P.S. I make more per hour with this "fake" job than most folks with "real jobs"


How much do you make an hour with Uber? Lol are you a millionaire, hot shot?


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

ghrdrd said:


> Who will clean the robot cars, all the vomit, McShit sauces and fries, blood, semen stains? Ex uber drivers. Uber ain't dumb enough to own the cars - dumb entrepreneurs will be buying them and putting them onto the uber grid.


Similar to Amazon Prime contractor company, but without the human driver?... didn't think of that - kind of a good idea to offload these operational burdens on other companies. If it sinks, Uber can pull the rug from under the entrepreneurs.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Sparkaratzi said:


> You really have no clue do you.





Boca Ratman said:


> You sure about this?


Yes I am sure but I think I'm confusing people by saying "average".

Here is a visual breakdown

Pay particular attention to the high population states such as California,Texas, New York, etc.

Also pay particular attention to the low earning states and notice you probably live in one.


----------



## Sparkaratzi (Aug 13, 2020)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Yes I am sure but I think I'm confusing people by saying "average".
> 
> Here is a visual breakdown
> 
> ...


It


TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Yes I am sure but I think I'm confusing people by saying "average".
> 
> Here is a visual breakdown
> 
> ...


I do live in Ct by the way. Someday you will gain enough life experience to show you that quoting a statistic such as your graph does not give you a full enough picture to judge a situation. There's alot of variables.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Sparkaratzi said:


> It
> I do live in Ct by the way. Someday you will gain enough life experience to show you that quoting a statistic such as your graph does not give you a full enough picture to judge a situation. There's alot of variables.


&#129335;‍♂ Well keep believing people make $12/hour in $50k trucks and $200k houses.

I will keep believing in middle class Americans actually making enough money to pay their mortgage, student loans, and car note.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Boca Ratman said:


> You sure about this?


I thought s/he meant Bay Area but I guess not.


TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Yes I am sure but I think I'm confusing people by saying "average".
> 
> Here is a visual breakdown
> 
> ...


average household aka can be party of 1, 2, 3 or more isn't the same as average wage in America is 60k


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> I thought s/he meant Bay Area but I guess not.
> 
> average household aka can be party of 1, 2, 3 or more isn't the same as average wage in America is 60k
> 
> View attachment 498293


Median vs average, plus the $49k is based off 40 hours per week not including overtime hours.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Median vs average, plus the $49k is based off 40 hours per week not including overtime hours.











I never count OT when talking salary. Everything is base. Not just because I don't like doing much OT (work/life balance is very important to me) but also when it comes to % in salary increase it's based on base.

we have entry level positions with an annual salary of $65k but if they do OT they can make up to $100k.

their salary bump is still going to be a percentage of $65k.

so yes, extra money is good for those who want to grind hard. I don't mind hard work, but I also want to be smart about it.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> View attachment 498365
> 
> I never count OT when talking salary. Everything is base. Not just because I don't like doing much OT (work/life balance is very important to me) but also when it comes to % in salary increase it's based on base.
> 
> ...


I hear you on the work life balance. Unfortunately most Americans work 50 hours per week.

Regardless me and you are talking a $10k difference in numbers. Overall same income bracket.

Drivers on here trying to convince themselves most Americans make around $30k is delusional.

No majority 95% of full time uber drivers don't make as much as the typical middle class American.

I'm just not for telling myself lies to make my current situation feel better. That's the breeding ground for complacency. Instead I look at the facts and use adversity as a catalysts for change.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> Yes I am sure but I think I'm confusing people by saying "average".
> 
> Here is a visual breakdown
> 
> ...


I'm more confused now, the graph is by household. In many households there are 2 or more salaries. If i live alone and work 2 jobs plus drive uber, all of that combined is my household income, no?

Isn't my salary what I get paid from one job?


----------



## waldowainthrop (Oct 25, 2019)

Let's be really clear about households versus individuals. I know many legally defined "households" have only one person in them, but salaries and wages of two or more people add up to much larger numbers.

When we're talking about wages and salaries, _per capita income_ is the most useful number (when available) because households are not always equivalent comparable units.

In 2010-2014, the US averages were:


$28,889$53,657$65,910

for per capita, household, and family income, respectively. Some states are way above that, and some are way below. I don't know how much those numbers have changed in the past few years, but household income has gone up by about $10k, comparing 2018 with 2014.

This data is from https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_U.S._states_and_territories_by_income (which is sourced directly from the American Community Survey, part of the Census).


----------



## Sparkaratzi (Aug 13, 2020)

TheDevilisaParttimer said:


> &#129335;‍♂ Well keep believing people make $12/hour in $50k trucks and $200k houses.
> 
> I will keep believing in middle class Americans actually making enough money to pay their mortgage, student loans, and car note.


I am middle class. I have a mortgage, kid in college, one in high school,car payments in Ct etc. I have a full time job and do Uber for extra money. If you can, do everyone here a favor, if you want to have a conversation great. If not fine but quit spreading false information.


----------



## TheDevilisaParttimer (Jan 2, 2019)

Sparkaratzi said:


> I am middle class. I have a mortgage, kid in college, one in high school,car payments in Ct etc. I have a full time job and do Uber for extra money. If you can, do everyone here a favor, if you want to have a conversation great. If not fine but quit spreading false information.


How I'm I spreading false information? I'm posting credible references and speaking from personal experience.

Im here in low income Georgia yet my $60k is still around average for suburban middle class.

You have yet to provide any references or post anything beyond your personal experience.

By the way the property line is $30k for a single individual yet alone a family.

You can have kids, mortage, and car note as part of the working poor. All those things you named represent debt and liability, not financial standing.


----------



## Tony73 (Oct 12, 2016)

Rohit is one sad algorithm right now.


----------



## NauticalWheeler (Jun 15, 2019)

Im thinking of moving to Portugal and opening a vinyard


----------

